# MTD 1024 PREDATOR RePower



## MTD1014 (Feb 17, 2013)

I had the 10HP Tecumseh break a connecting rod at the crankshaft and my father-inlaw replaced it with a Harbor Freight 6.5hp 212 Predator engine a week or so back. At the same time he installed a homemade impeller kit made from a doormat . Last night we got 2 inches of freezing ice and rain followed by 4 inches of heavy 32-34 degree snow. I used the snowblower this morning and new engine for the second time. I put the choke on and pulled the cord very slowly 2 times and then pulled normally the 3rd time and it started very nicely. I was concerned because it did not have an electric start or primer....but its is not needed with this engine. I used the machine for 3 hours cleaning my and my neighbors drives and the new engine just continues to impress me. Its as powerful if not more than the 10hp Tecumseh. I can truly recommend this $99 engine to anyone who has a tecumseh and wants to improve their snowblowers performance. This engine is an incredible bargain


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its not fair to compaire a blower with an impeller kit to one without it, just imagine the 10hp motor with one
glad you like your repowered blower


----------



## MTD1014 (Feb 17, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> its not fair to compaire a blower with an impeller kit to one without it, just imagine the 10hp motor with one
> glad you like your repowered blower


The engine runs very strong, smooth, quiet and it easy starting. I owned the machine since new and the impeller improved the machines ability to not clog one time but has ZERO to do with how the engine runs. So I really don't see where FAIR would enter into this equation.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

because with the 10hp motor you didn't have an impeller kit to close the gap so the 6.5 motor works more effecent than the 10hp moter ever did. thats why i said just imagine the 10hp motor with an impeller kit. i'm not putting down the 6.5 motor at all but you confirm to me what i've been thinking since i got ( its not installed ) an impeller kit last year, a small engine with an impeller kit will throw as good or better than a big engine without one


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

The Predator 212cc is rated at 7hp. I feel it may have a bit more than that because in an article. Called Hot rodding the Predator they tested the engine with a low restriction k&n filter and richer jetting and dynoed it for a base HP and it was putting out just over 9hp without doing any thing else to the engine. There is lots of parts to hop up this engine as well. Such as billit connecting rod and billit flywheels and they built it up to to over 14 HP when they were done with it.


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll weigh in on this, from a perspective of ignorance and stubbornness. I have an old Noma 27" 10HP Tecumseh blower. From reading and stealing from this site, I have been able to get my machine to run by doing a shabby carb clean. Not rebuild, since it's too cold to work on it outside and I really can't do it in the house. So, it runs lousy, and only with the choke 1/2 on. It has given me yeoman service all winter. I will go through it when it warms up. I had to replace the auger pulley, first off. Then, after I burned out the starter trying to get it to run, I sort of cleaned out the carb. Now, It has cleaned up after 2' storms and 8" and 6" wet snow storms, and various lesser snow falls. I drive it all the way around the house to gain access to the roof which always needs to be raked. No more walking through two foot snows to do it. I want to put an impeller kit on it, but it does such a good job right now, I am reluctant to change it's Karma. It throws it plenty far, right now. It has only plugged once all season and I was really crowding it when it did. I am confident that when I get the carb squared away, I will be pretty much bullet proof. I don't need it to throw perfect snow 40', or imperfect snow 20'. It is good for what I do. 

On the other hand, there is a monster inside me who wants to put a great honking beast of a motor on it, with an airtight impeller kit, and blow the snow into the next zip code.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Does anyone have an impeller kit on a tecumseh powered snowblower???? Woodtick don't say ..."NO... BECAUSE THEY ARE ALL BROKEN"...I can hear you now.

Seriously anyone???

Detdrbuzzard I agree with 100%!!!!!!! 

Gustoguy rebuild that old Tecumseh and throw it on your blower for a comparison someday...heh heh.

Also I never hear anyone mention it is not fair to compare a brand new engine with and 80's or 90's engine...absolutely apples and oranges.


----------



## MTD1014 (Feb 17, 2013)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Does anyone have an impeller kit on a tecumseh powered snowblower???? Woodtick don't say ..."NO... BECAUSE THEY ARE ALL BROKEN"...I can hear you now.
> 
> Seriously anyone???
> 
> ...


If you have nothing positive to say about my post can you please go elsewhere? Thank you for your prompt attention to this matter?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes there are moderators and please try to keep the conversations civil. I have deleted your post in hopes that this doesn't turn into another flaming rant.


----------



## MTD1014 (Feb 17, 2013)

Why dont you delete their off topic posts? NEITHER of those posts and ANYTHING to do with my Predator repower. What a JOKE!


----------



## lars11 (Jan 7, 2013)

What engine is the predator to begin with? À Honda knock off, but which one? We dont have HF but maybe the engines are available?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

lars11 said:


> What engine is the predator to begin with? À Honda knock off, but which one? We dont have HF but maybe the engines are available?


I am not 100% sure about the harbor freight predeator engine but the older greyhound engines sold at harbor freight were copies of the honda gx series of engines.

I have done a few re-powers with the older greyhound engines and have had nothing but very good results. 

You can use genuine honda parts (rod,piston,rings etc) in the older greyhound engines.

I haven't broken one yet, but, if I do i will just throw it away and put one of my new spares on since i was able to get them for 74.00 new.
a few years ago.

Carl


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

CarlB said:


> I am not 100% sure about the harbor freight predator engine but the older greyhound engines sold at harbor freight were copies of the Honda gx series of engines.
> 
> I have done a few re-powers with the older greyhound engines and have had nothing but very good results.
> 
> ...


The Harbor Freight Predator 212cc engine is not an exact copy like the old Greyhound. It has a larger bore and longer stroke and a different taper on the crankshaft so even a Honda Flywheel will not fit without modifying it. I have a Predator 212cc on my machine and its a great engine. It starts in 1 to 2 pulls of the recoil every time and runs smooth and strong all day long unlike the old Tecumseh which never ran well and was a bear to start at times


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

GustoGuy said:


> The Harbor Freight Predator 212cc engine is not an exact copy like the old Greyhound. It has a larger bore and longer stroke and a different taper on the crankshaft so even a Honda Flywheel will not fit without modifying it. I have a Predator 212cc on my machine and its a great engine. It starts in 1 to 2 pulls of the recoil every time and runs smooth and strong all day long unlike the old Tecumseh which never ran well and was a bear to start at times


I wonder if they had to make changes to the predeator because of patent infringement issues with the greyhound? 

I knew the old greyhound was an exact copy of the Honda GX. I had already used three of them on various projects with very good results, that is why I bought 3 spares when they were closing them out at 74.99 dollars free shipping included. I still have all three new in the boxes down my basement.


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

I love these new motors. Unplug the old one and plug in the new one. Off you go. I almost hope my Tecumseh blows up, so I can do it, too.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Don't forget the shafts*



Pythons37 said:


> I love these new motors. Unplug the old one and plug in the new one. Off you go. I almost hope my Tecumseh blows up, so I can do it, too.


Remember if you have a twin shaft motor you're replacing that is something you have to include in your plan. Just a comment.


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

Good point. I hate plans. I think I have two belts, but one shaft. So, I guess shaft length will be a consideration, too. Rats.


----------



## MTD1014 (Feb 17, 2013)

Pythons37 said:


> Good point. I hate plans. I think I have two belts, but one shaft. So, I guess shaft length will be a consideration, too. Rats.


Don't let your hopes and dreams of a great engine die over a slight bump in the road. My father inlaw bought two pulleys for like $15 and and the only drawback of a single shaft engine is that my gear shift lever is now reversed.... Reverse is Forward and Forward is Reverse and if your a quick learner like I am....It will only take a couple times of the machine backing over you to remember  lol He said I could be easily resolved but I did not want him to invest any additional time than what was absolutely required in the cold.


----------



## MTD1014 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Pulleys for predator engine*

One of the nice members here posted this here and I am just re purposing it for your Predator repowering enjoyment. The Predator 212 engine has a 3/4" shaft and your going to wanna use like a 3" or 3.25" large pulley and your gonna wanna measure the small pulley. My F.I.L bought pulleys at tractors supply because they were close but the pulleys below appear to be much better quality.
If your looking for real power look at the 13hp predator. Someone here posted a link for them to be bought online for $149....but I cannot find the link. Sorry.

Steel V-Belt Pulleys | Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

MTD1014 said:


> Don't let your hopes and dreams of a great engine die over a slight bump in the road. My father inlaw bought two pulleys for like $15 and and the only drawback of a single shaft engine is that my gear shift lever is now reversed.... Reverse is Forward and Forward is Reverse and if your a quick learner like I am....It will only take a couple times of the machine backing over you to remember  lol He said I could be easily resolved but I did not want him to invest any additional time than what was absolutely required in the cold.


You can flip the gear to the other side if your friction wheel setup is like mine. See pictures. I simply took off the wheels and pulled the rear axel and flipped it along with the gear to the other side and then I took the friction wheel jack shaft out and flipped it around too. I took out the gear shift linkage and used a cut off wheel to cut it off then I flipped it over and welded it to provide clearance for the friction wheel. (some have used a stack of washers and a long bolt to push back the linkage so the wheel clears as well). I now have 5 forward speeds and 2 reverse. I then used black paint to paint over the original gear numbers and I relabeled the gear shift indicator for the gear I am in. I also used a larger friction plate too to slow my Blower down since the drive was operated by the cam shaft on the Tecumseh which only turned at 1/2 the rate of speed and in the opposite direction too.

Here is my machine in action. I also have put in my own impeller kit too.


----------



## MTD1014 (Feb 17, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> You can flip the gear to the other side if your friction wheel setup is like mine. See pictures. I simply took off the wheels and pulled the rear axel and flipped it along with the gear to the other side and then I took the friction wheel jack shaft out and flipped it around too. I took out the gear shift linkage and used a cut off wheel to cut it off then I flipped it over and welded it to provide clearance for the friction wheel. (some have used a stack of washers and a long bolt to push back the linkage so the wheel clears as well). I now have 5 forward speeds and 2 reverse. I then used black paint to paint over the original gear numbers and I relabeled the gear shift indicator for the gear I am in. I also used a larger friction plate too to slow my Blower down since the drive was operated by the cam shaft on the Tecumseh which only turned at 1/2 the rate of speed and in the opposite direction too.
> 
> Here is my machine in action. I also have put in my own impeller kit too.
> 
> ...


Your a good man Gusto! You have the same MTD as me but mine came with a 10hp and had a light. Do you have any before and after u cut and flipped it? Do you care if I save those pictures?


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

MTD1014 said:


> One of the nice members here posted this here and I am just re purposing it for your Predator repowering enjoyment. The Predator 212 engine has a 3/4" shaft and your going to wanna use like a 3" or 3.25" large pulley and your gonna wanna measure the small pulley. My F.I.L bought pulleys at tractors supply because they were close but the pulleys below appear to be much better quality.
> If your looking for real power look at the 13hp predator. Someone here posted a link for them to be bought online for $149....but I cannot find the link. Sorry.
> 
> Steel V-Belt Pulleys | Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply


I think the 212 would do fine. This is a 27" bucket, which is usually hard to keep full, although not lately! I know the 10HP Tecumseh in it is not producing full power and it still moves the snow well enough. I have seen that a lot of people use the 212 to replace bigger engines and they are quite happy with them. I've always like small block 8 cylinder motors, so a small block 1 cylinder would be fine by me. Hopefully, I won't have to do anything, but if I do, it will be this route. And I run over myself all the time now, anyway.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, you can save the photos. The linkage is shaped like a "J" now and it was simply turned over like a backward J in it's original state. This prevents the linkage from contacting the friction wheel since its going towards the left now when going to a higher forward gear


----------



## bobfoe95 (Feb 27, 2013)

I can back up how good these predators engines are. I have bought 5 of them. Work great! Simple header and rev limiter screw adjustment and they have crazy power.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

MTD1014 said:


> Your a good man Gusto! You have the same MTD as me but mine came with a 10hp and had a light. Do you have any before and after u cut and flipped it? Do you care if I save those pictures?


Go to the MTD forum and look at Bain's vrs my shift linkage and you will see what I mean by flipping the shift lever bracket


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

*I do...i do!!!*



Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Does anyone have an impeller kit on a tecumseh powered snowblower???? Woodtick don't say ..."NO... BECAUSE THEY ARE ALL BROKEN"...I can hear you now.
> 
> Seriously anyone???
> 
> The Tecumseh powered Ariens machine in my "BEST SNOWBLOWER PICS" thread is equipped with an impeller kit. My BINFORD 5000 had one, also. Both worked fine (IF THIS IS "HATE ON TECUMSEH DAY" REMEMBER......THEY'RE ALREADY DEAD!)


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

*Forgot pic!*

Tecumseh equipped ariens with impeller kit in action!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

OK. I have closed this thread before it turns into a flaming war or a Tecumseh vs Predator war.


----------

